# Found a new memorial poem. Figured I'd share



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Saw it on Pinterest and loved it for my pony that passed a little over a year ago. According to the pin, its about a miscarriage...


Anyways...

"The moment that you left me,
my heart was split in two.
One side was filled with memories;
the other side died with you.
I often lay awake at night
when the world is fast asleep;
and take a walk down memory lane
with tears upon my cheek.
Remembering you is easy,
I do it everyday;
but missing you is a heartache
that never goes away.
I hold you tightly within my heart
and there you will remain;
you see life has gone on without you,
but will never be the same."


----------



## Western Mare (Sep 14, 2013)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------

